# Dog Disc Clubs / Competitions



## Groenendael123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all 

I have a 1 yr old Groenendael (Belgian Shepherd) who is absolutely obsessed with playing frisbee in the park and getting rather expert at it. I can throw the frisbee 50 metres and he will chase, catch and return it almost everytime.

Are there any UK based dog-disc / frisbee groups out there that he and I can join?

I've googled the subject extensively but can find no such clubs or competitions in Britain.

I find this rather surprsing given that Disc Dog is massive in USA and in EU:
Skyhoundz - "The Center of the Disc Dog Universe"
Hyerflite - Skyhoundz European Championship 2012 / 21-22 july 2012
Skyhoundz Disc Dog European Championship frisbee competition in Hungary | Mail Online

Can anyone help me out here? 
Alternatively, if there is no such club / group in UK , is there anyone out there who'd be interested in joining me in starting something up?
Come on Britain, as the world's nation of dog lovers, it seems extraordinary that we seem to be only country not involved in this sport ! :mad2:

British frisbee dogs, are you out there ?


----------



## paintedwildd (Feb 22, 2013)

I know its been a while since you posted this but I thought it would be worth a shot replying. I was also tearing my hair out trying to find a disc dog club in the UK and thought maybe it be best to start one myself. I would be happy to help you if you're still interested!
It seems like an ideal sport to get others involved in, i mean all you need are a few frisbees, unlike most other dog sports where you're looking at spending £50-£100 just for starting equipment. We need more organised sports for dogs here in the UK, it always seems other countries have way more variety.


----------

